# 'maters Tomato wine for those not speaking *******



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I just returned from Door County, Wisconsin and one of the orchard outlets had tomato jelly. Quite good actually. Wine might be on the same caliber.

- Barry


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Barry,

I'll let you know next year how good it is (hopefully).


----------



## papa bear (Nov 1, 2005)

got recipe?


----------

